# sony clie peg-sj22/u hotsink question



## masternolan (May 15, 2007)

Hi can my old sony clie peg-sj22/u be hotsinked with windows outlook express? I'm able to hotsink it to my palm desktop but I've got a palm Treo 700w now and want to transfer the files which means several hundred addresses.


----------

